# Java + Linux + Datenbank = Umlauproblem



## monti (12. Sep 2006)

Hallo,

ich lese aus einer Firebird-Datenbank einen String aus (resulset.getString()) und gebe diesen aus. Unter Windows passt bei den Umlauten soweit eigentlich alles, alle Zeichen werden richtig angezeigt. Nur unter Linux (SuSE Linux 10.1) werden die Umlaute nicht angezeigt. An dem Datenbankserver scheint es nicht zu liegen, ich greife von Windows wie auch von Linux auf den gleichen Server zu.  Als JDBC Treiber kommt der ganz normale JayBird zum Einsatz.  

Kann/muss man beim JDBC Treiber irgendwo einen Zeichensatz festlegen oder was könnte das Problem sein? 

Danke für eure Hilfe!

monti


----------



## Caffè Latte (12. Sep 2006)

Hi,

bekommst du Fragezeichen statt Umlauten? 

jdbc:firebirdsql://localhost//home/databases/sample.gdb?lc_ctype=XXX

XXX ist der Charset. Eine Liste der Charsets findest du hier:

http://jaybirdwiki.firebirdsql.org/jaybird/doku.php?id=tip:charset&do=diff&1154250066

ganz unten (UNICODE_FSS dürfte passen).

Hoffe es hilft ...


----------



## haenchen (13. Aug 2007)

Möchte noch ein etwas ergänzen, da ich heute den ganzen Tag nach dieser Lösung gesucht habe:

Das Umlaute Problem tritt auch auf bei der Anbindung einer Firebird (Interbase) Datenbank  über Squirrel SQL (Squirrel-SQL). Auch hier ist der Zeichensatz (encoding) mit UNICODE_FSS anzugeben:

Da unkommentiert: Die URL ist bei der Angabe des Alias folgendermaßen anzugeben:
jdbc:firebirdsql:
//<host>/<absoluter Pfad><Datenbankdatei>?lc_ctype=<Zeichensatz>


----------

